# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Ministro Brack inaugura Foro por el Día Mundial del Agua

## Bruno Cillóniz

*A las 15:00 horas en local del Senamhi.*    *Lima, mar. 23 (ANDINA).-* El Ministro del Ambiente, Dr. Antonio Brack, inaugurará hoy lunes 23 de marzo el Foro día mundial del agua 2009, recursos hídricos transfronterizos, compartiendo el agua, compartiendo oportunidades, que organiza el Ministerio del Ambiente a través del Senamhi y el Comité Nacional del Programa Hidrológico Internacional ( Conaphi).  
Esto, con ocasión de celebrarse el Día Mundial del Agua, el 22 de marzo de cada año. 
El evento permitirá abordar temas como: la Ley de Recursos Hídricos, la Gestión Ambiental de los Recursos Hídricos, Gestión del Agua en Zonas Transfronterizas, Modernización en la Gestión de los Recursos Hídricos en el Perú, Lineamientos para el Reuso de Aguas Residuales Urbanas. 
Contará con la participación de la Viceministra de Gestión Ambiental Minam, Ana María González del Valle; el Congresista Mario Arturo Alegría Pastor, Presidente de la Comisión Agraria del Congreso de la República; Pedro Guerrero Salazar, Responsable de Convenios Internacionales de la Autoridad Nacional del Agua ANA. 
La cita ha sido programada para las 15:00 horas en la sede del jirón Cahuide 785, Jesús María (Senamhi).  *Foto: ANDINA / Norman Córdova.*Temas similares: Ministro De Córdova inaugura obras de prevención en Arequipa ante fenómeno El Niño Ministro Brack inaugura Foro por el Día Mundial del Agua Autoridad Nacional del Agua participa en V Foro Mundial del Agua Autoridad Nacional del Agua participará en el V Foro Mundial del Agua en Turquía Ministro Antonio Brack afirma que TLC con EE.UU. beneficiará al medio ambiente

----------

